

Show HN: Lightweight pragmatic tube status page - jsingleton
https://github.com/jpsingleton/London-Tube-Status

======
jsingleton
To save you a click the live demo is here:
[https://unop.uk/tube/](https://unop.uk/tube/)

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Neat, but why use the term bog standard service? I think that'll put a few
people off, maybe lose the bog?

